# Cigars & Knives



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Who says knives have no place in a cigar forum?


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Great looking knives. Did you make them?


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish I had that talent. Both were made by Bob Dozier of Springdale, Arkansas. Check out his website.


----------



## James4226c (Jul 16, 2010)

Any balisongs?


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

No, I'm mostly into drop point skinning and hunting knives.


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

great looking knives. i started making them last winter. its a fun hobby, you should try it.


----------



## NorCal Einstein (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful knives, they fit your humidor very well in the pictures!


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

I love my knives, All 250 of them!


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

NorCal Einstein said:


> Beautiful knives, they fit your humidor very well in the pictures!


Thanks, I wanted to enlarge the photos here to really show them but am somewhat ignorant as to how to do it.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

chaone said:


> I love my knives, All 250 of them!


DAMN. 250 knives? I don't got that many in my kitchen...


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice ones!


----------

